# Wanted: RB26 Engine



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi, 

Looking for a long block engine, can be without turbos etc, ideally std size bores 

Cheers


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

Still looking, if anyone selling


----------

